# Yongnuo YN-622C and Canon 600 EX-RT Speedlite



## blackcat (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello,

I have Canon two speedlites (580EX II and 430EX II) and use the new Yongnuo YN-622C flash triggers with them. I was wanting to add to my flash guns and am considering the new Canon 600 EX-RT. My question is will the Yongnuo YN-622C (on camera) trigger the Canon 600 EX-RT (off camera) using the Canon's on board transceiver or would I have to put another Yongnuo 622 under it like I do for the other flashguns?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2013)

You'd need another Yongnuo receiver.


----------

